# Newall NMS300 DRO problem



## dpb (Jul 2, 2019)

I’m trying to use the feed rate function on a Newall NMS300 DRO, on a mill.  As far as I can tell, I have it set to show inches per minute.  All I’m getting are increments of 6.  It will show a feed rate of zero, as feed speed is increased, it will show 6, increase it a bunch more, and the 6 changes to 12, etc.  
The DRO is brand new, and otherwise appears to be functional.
Any ideas?


----------



## mksj (Jul 2, 2019)

Did you check that the feed rate function is on and set to the correct rate (IPM):
Func .. Feed ON
Setup .. Feed Minutes and inches
Otherwise call Newall tech.


----------



## dpb (Jul 2, 2019)

mksj said:


> Did you check that the feed rate function is on and set to the correct rate (IPM):
> Func .. Feed ON
> Setup .. Feed Minutes and inches
> Otherwise call Newall tech.


The setup checks out.  I called Newall tech.  They called me back pretty quickly but had no answers, said they’d call me back tomorrow.  It shifts from 6 to 12 to 18, etc. right when it ought to, I’d just like to see the numbers in between.


----------



## astjp2 (Jul 2, 2019)

Is this their economy line?


----------



## dpb (Jul 3, 2019)

Tech support called me back.  Says they tested one, had the same problem.  The issue has been forwarded to engineering, but no clue if / when there will be a resolution.  Apparently this edition of the product has been on the market for 2-3 years, and I’m the first complaint about this issue.
Can’t complain about the response time, but this is irritating.


----------

